# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Những khuyến mãi, ưu đãi du lịch vào mùa cao điểm như thời điểm này chính là một cách để các bạn giảm bớt chi phí cho chuyến du lịch của mình. Thông tin tuần nay sẽ là một vài khuyến mãi của các khách sạn và resort ở Hội An, Đà Nẵng, Tp.HCM, Hà Nội. Điểm du lịch mới mà Didau muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn là thành phố Hughada, Ai Cập. Hành trình tour đến Đà Nẵng, Nha Trang, Campuchia và Trung Quốc sẽ kết thúc phần cập nhật hôm nay. Cùng xem và “note” những thông tin hữu ích với mình nhé!  :Wink: 


*TRONG NƯỚC*


*ƯU ĐÃI HÈ CỦA KHÁCH SẠN GRAND SILVERLAND, TPHCM*

Giá: 4.452.000++ VND/ 01 người hoặc 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm tại phòng Premier Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.Giỏ trái cây và hoa chào đón khi đến.01 chai rượu vào ngày đến; trà, cà phê và nước khoáng trong phòng.01 lượt đón hoặc tiễn sân bay.02 vé massage chân tại KL Spa.01 bữa ăn tối hoặc ăn trưa tại New Day Lounge & Café (theo thực đơn Việt Nam).Dịch vụ đặt bánh ngọt trong phòng mỗi ngày.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/09/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*TRỌN GÓI ƯU ĐÃI HÈ TẠI HISTORY HỘI AN*

Giá: 2.510.000++ VND/ 02 người (chia sẻ phòng đôi)

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng hàng ngày.Nước uống và khăn lạnh khi nhận phòngMiễn phí tham gia lớp học Thái Cực Quyền và lớp học Tiếng Việt cơ bản (dựa theo lịch).Xe đưa đón đến / từ bãi biển Cửa Đại.Đón và tiễn sân bay Đà Nẵng.Hoa và đĩa trái cây chào mừng khi đến.01 tour nửa ngày đi thuyền du lịch trên sông (tham quan Làng nghề, không bao gồm ăn trưa)01 ly cocktail đặc biệt cho mỗi khách trong 01 lần tại Western BarGiảm giá 15% cho dịch vụ ăn uống và 15% cho dịch vụ giặt ủi (ngoại trừ sấy khô)Nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng muộn (nếu còn phòng)

Điều kiện:
Lưu ý: giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ.Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 03/05 - 30/09/2013 (không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*SAIGON MORIN HOTEL, HUẾ - SUMMER RELAXATION*

Giá: 3, 983,000 VND ++ / 01 người + 4, 243.000 VND ++/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Colonial Deluxe, với bữa ăn sáng buffet quốc tế mỗi ngày.Nâng cấp lên hạng phòng Premium River Deluxe, nhận phòng sớm (nếu còn phòng).Tour nửa ngày tham quan thành phố bằng xe hơi, đến thăm lăng Tự Đức và lăng Khải Ðịnh, với 01 HDV nói tiếng Việt hoặc tiếng Anh.01 gói 60 phút massage toàn thân hoặc massage chân.Thức uống và trái cây tươi theo mùa trong phòng chào đón khi đến.Trà, cà phê, nước khoáng trong phòng mỗi ngày.Sử dụng wifi, trung tâm thể dục, hồ bơi, và cuộc gọi trong nước.

* Điều kiện:
Giá chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ.Không bao gồm phí vé tham quan cho tour du lịch thành phố và các chi phí khác (nếu có).Thời gian tham quan thành phố và dịch vụ massage được yêu cầu cung cấp khi đặt phòng.Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 01/05 - 30/09/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*GÓI NGHỈ DƯỠNG TẠI FURAMA RESORT, ĐÀ NẴNG*

Giá: 9.219.000 VND ++/ 02 người + 8.379.000 VND ++/ 01 người.

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại resort, với bữa ăn sáng buffet quốc tế hàng ngày.Đón tiễn sân bay bằng xe buýt, và xe đưa đón đến phố cổ Hội An hàng ngày (theo lịch trình).01 phiếu trị giá: 1.050.000 VND cho dịch vụ ăn uống tại các nhà hàng của resort.30 phút massage chân chuyên nghiệp.Thức uống chào đón khi đến, và đĩa trái cây mỗi ngày.Sử dụng wifi, internet, trung tâm thể dục, hồ bơi, phòng trò chơi, Kid Club, tắm hơi và xông hơi, lớp Taichi vào buổi sáng.Miễn phí không giới hạn trà, cà phê, nước ngọt hoặc nước ép trái cây tại sảnh Hải Vân.Phòng có tiện nghi VIP, và gối đặc biệt.Thuế và phí phục vụ.

* Điều kiện:
Dịch vụ không sử dụng sẽ không được hoàn trả.Không áp dụng cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/09 - 03/09/2013.Không kết hợp với các khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 22/12/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Hughada, Ai Cập - Chạm tay vào Biển Đỏ* 

Nếu như Ai Cập thường được biết đến với những kim tự tháp hùng vĩ, những tượng nhân sư huyền bí thì hôm nay Alehap sẽ đưa bạn đến với một góc khác của Ai Cập đó là Thành phố biển Hughada - một thành phố du lịch nghỉ mát đẹp nhất ở Ai Cập. Nằm bên bờ Biển Đỏ, với rất nhiều đảo san hô lớn, nhỏ và hệ sinh thái biển đa dạng. Hughada là lựa chọn lí tưởng cho những bạn yêu thích lặn biển. Nước biển ở đây không sâu và trong suốt nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể chiêm ngưỡng các loại sinh vật biển và các rạn san hô đầy màu sắc. Ngoài ra bạn có thể ghé thăm khu Cảng, cách trung tâm Hughada 5km để cảm nhận nhịp sống ở sa mạc với những dải cát khổng lồ và những chú lạc đà. Nơi đây còn có những khu nghỉ mát tuyệt vời, từ cao cấp đến những nhà nghỉ đơn giản tạo nên một Hughada rực rỡ sắc màu hòa vào Biển Đỏ hiền hòa. Lời khuyên của Alehap là bạn nên du lịch Hughada một lần trong đời  :Wink: 


*HURGHADA MARRIOTT BEACH RESORT*

Giá: từ 30$ 

Địa chỉ: Hospital & Sayed Korrayem St., Hurghada, Hurghada, Ai Cập 

Nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi trong Hurghada, The Three Corners Triton Empire Hotel là một điểm lý tưởng để khởi hành chuyến du ngoạn của bạn ở Hurghada




*IBIS GIRONA COSTA BRAVA*

Giá: từ 33$ 

Địa chỉ: Sakkala, Bờ sông Hurghada, Hurghada, Ai Cập 

Nằm trong khu lân cận với các địa điểm tham quan nổi tiếng của thành phố như Câu lạc bộ bãi biển Papas, Bệnh viện Al-Saffa, Bệnh viện công.

----------


## dalat24htravel

Khách sạn giá rẻ cho mùa hè tại Đà Lạt - Khách sạn Ladophar
Vị trí:
Khách sạn Ladophar tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt, nơi có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh – trung tâm nghỉ dưỡng của cả nước. Đây là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho việc nghỉ ngơi, tham quan du lịch, đi lại và mua sắm của quý khách hàng. Với vị trí gần chợ, bưu điện, Hồ Xuân Hương, ATM, rất thuận lợi cho tham quan và mua sắm.
Phòng:
Khách sạn Ladophar với 12 phòng tiêu chuẩn 1 sao đầy đủ tiện nghi, thoáng mát, sạch sẽ…với chất lượng tốt nhất đảm bảo đem đến cho quý khách hàng những ngày nghỉ thoải mái và vui vẻ. Các phòng đều được trang bị quạt, tắm nóng lạnh, ti vi, tủ lạnh, truyền hình cáp, wifi miễn phí…Bên cạnh đó chúng tôi còn cung cấp các dịch vụ như giặt là, thuê xe ( máy, ô tô), vé máy bay, tour tham quan Đà lạt và các tỉnh lân cận với giá cả phù hợp.

34 Khu Hòa Bình – Phường 1 – Đà Lạt
Tel: 0633.510993 – Fax: 0633.510540
Hotline: 0976.210610

----------


## missan

Nghe các gói tour hấp dẫn quá, thế này phải kiếm nhiều tiền để đi chơi nhỉ.

----------


## hoaban

Gói du lịch hấp dẫn quá, mỗi tội không có điều kiện để vào trong đó thôi.

----------


## hoahong88888

upppppppppppppppppppppppp cho bác nè

----------


## nhok_xeko_ham01

Em cũng đang tìm địa chỉ khách sạn giá rẻ để đi du lịch vào mấy hum nữa đây  :Big Grin:

----------

